# ADVICE: If you are looking for a job



## jschmutz (Apr 5, 2013)

Great information from KZA....

We have screened over a 100 resumes over the last two weeks. This process has shown us that spelling is a lost art and proofreading is all but forgotten. 

Thus, the unemployment rate stays steady and people are unhappily stuck in their same jobs. Here are our hiring manager's thought on this topic:

•	If you are this careless in marketing yourself for a better position, we imagine the sloppy work that will result once you are employed. It is easy to assume it can only go downhill. Please proofread your work. 

•	Sending form letters for every position does not work. Discerning hiring agents take this as a lack of critical thinking, poor self-marketing and are bored reading the drivel. Display some initiative and write a letter that addresses your qualifications for the position.

•	If you attach photos, make sure they look like a business headshot that would appear in the Wall Street Journal.  Party pictures are a turn off and demonstrate immaturity. 

•	If the ad says, â€œSeven years of experience requiredâ€� and you only have two, don't apply.  While optimism is a wonderful trait, practices have standards. 

•	Explain glaring â€œholesâ€� in your employment history.  Taking time off to have a baby or care for an ailing parent are understandable -prison is not. These empty spaces make us think the worst.

I would also like to add:  If the ad asks you to include certain information and you do not, I assume you cannot follow directions and will be just as careless in your given position.


----------



## lechapman1 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Will it ever be enough?*

That being said, jschmutz, there are people out there like me willing to do anything to get ahead in the areas they are so passionate about. I have fought very hard to be in a more deserving position in my organization. I have continued to have extremely strong work ethic and have proven to my managers that I go above and beyond always and for years. There are those that just ignore an outstanding employee when they see one and fail to help them succeed. I struggle a lot. The fact of the matter is I cannot get more experience outside of an entry level position no matter what I continue to do. I have worked hard to receive a Masters Degree in Business with a concentration in Health Services. I have worked hard studying all night to eventually get my certification in coding and now, I will push myself even further in studying to get the Certified Coding Specialist credentialing. That should prove to anyone that I am worth getting more experience. The questions I have for those out there that continue to ignore a hard worker with innovation, passion and courage is how much more is it going to take for me to get the experience I deserve? I used to think that all of what I have combined with 7 years of entry level healthcare experience was enough. Now, I am not sure it will ever be even if I obtain a PHD.


----------



## semaxwell1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Due to the poor economy, it is _definitely_ an employer's market. 

*Favoritism* is the golden key to getting a job...it's all about *who you know, NOT what you know* these days. And no matter how much experience/knowledge/education you have...it is impossible to get hired over favoritism towards someone less professionally qualified than you. 

Where I work, two new people got their jobs through *nepotism and cronyism*. The job posting clearly stated a requirement of 1-2 years of experience. I've personally spoken to both these new hires in “passing casual conversation”, and neither one has ever worked with claims/billing before, let alone have ever worked in an office environment before! 

But because of "who they know/who they're related to", somehow their resumes “bypassed” the recruiters' eyes and were still hired!

So go figure.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 8, 2013)

jschmutz, I agree wholeheartedly with your post, and have commented several times about the poor quality I see in resumes, cover letters and on-site interviews by people who don't take the time to present themselves professional for what is most definitely a professional position. 

lechapman, although I applaud your education and committment, I am not sure how comfortable I would be hiring a brand new coder with a Master's Degree, but perhaps you can use that degree for a practice manager position. Be careful that you're not educating yourself out of the market. Focus instead on figuring out why you're not getting hired.....go back and ask why you didn't get any of the jobs. Just be prepared for the answer. Most of the time people with otherwise great skills and education aren't hired because their personality doesn't fit that particular organization. Maybe there's something in your presentation that you can change to more successfully represent the skills that you do have. 

Finally, semaxwell1, I do agree that it's sometimes "who" you know.....but that doesn't mean that coding managers like me are busily hiring up their family and friends. Personally, I have a policy against hiring friends of friends, since some folks find it hard to mix business with pleasure, and I've had some bad experiences with those kinds of scenarios. I would never hire family members (shudder); that's just bad business. However, I have hired coders that I've met at local chapter meetings, and that has proven to be very successful.


----------



## amneske (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been coding for 13 months now. I had worked in the medical field in a technical postion for 13 years before finishing my coding certifcate program and passing the CPC exam 1 month later. I was fortunate to obtain a position within 2 months of passing the ceritifaction exam. It wasnt through someone I knew, but it was with the orginazation I had worked for the past 9 years. I had applied for a position that stated they wanted someone with 5 years coding experience. I didnt really expect that I would get hired. But after the interview the manager was happy with the work I had done to put myself through school and she told me later she could sense I was a quick learner and had no doubt I could do the work needed. I had a gret trainer and within about 2 months I was coding cardiology records on my own. I am still very gratefull for being given that opportunity. I dont necessarily always agree with being told that you shouldnt apply for jobs you are not qualified for. I didnt have the 5 years experience, but my manager saw the potential and took a chance and she was glad she did. I have moved on from that position, but the next position asked for 2 years experience, and mind you at that time I was still a CPC-A, and I was able to land that position as well. I have now been able to remove my A from my credential and have learned a few new specialties and love what I do. I never could say that if my managers hadnt given a new coder a chance for a position that I did not meet the qualifications for.


----------



## twizzle (Apr 8, 2013)

amcarter82 said:


> I have been coding for 13 months now. I had worked in the medical field in a technical postion for 13 years before finishing my coding certifcate program and passing the CPC exam 1 month later. I was fortunate to obtain a position within 2 months of passing the ceritifaction exam. It wasnt through someone I knew, but it was with the orginazation I had worked for the past 9 years. I had applied for a position that stated they wanted someone with 5 years coding experience. I didnt really expect that I would get hired. But after the interview the manager was happy with the work I had done to put myself through school and she told me later she could sense I was a quick learner and had no doubt I could do the work needed. I had a gret trainer and within about 2 months I was coding cardiology records on my own. I am still very gratefull for being given that opportunity. I dont necessarily always agree with being told that you shouldnt apply for jobs you are not qualified for. I didnt have the 5 years experience, but my manager saw the potential and took a chance and she was glad she did. I have moved on from that position, but the next position asked for 2 years experience, and mind you at that time I was still a CPC-A, and I was able to land that position as well. I have now been able to remove my A from my credential and have learned a few new specialties and love what I do. I never could say that if my managers hadnt given a new coder a chance for a position that I did not meet the qualifications for.



I, too applied for a position that I didn't meet the requirements for. They wanted a certified (CCS-P) coder with 3 years experience, preferably with cardiology experience. I had no experience (although I have been in the medical field for 25 years but not in coding) and held the CCA credential. I was mainly self-taught. I got the job and am still with the same company. That was 4 years ago.
My wife is always suggesting that, if I see a job I want to go for (I want to further my career), to apply, regardless of whether I have the experience/qualifications and I think she might just be right. I think you and I have demonstrated that.


----------



## sctaylor (Apr 8, 2013)

I also agree with applying for a position that I don't have the necessary qualifications.  I have been an interviewee and an interviewer.  I have given interviews to people who did not meet the qualifications but I still gave a chance.  They ended up being my most loyal, dependable and quick learners. They knew I gave them a chance and they worked very hard to prove to me that I made a right choice.  I encourage others to go for their dreams and apply to as many positions available.  You never know when you might meet a supervisor like me who is willing to give you a chance.


----------



## baanelson@gmail.com (Apr 8, 2013)

What city are you? Maybe I can move down there and apply for a position  .


----------



## devinmajor14 (Jun 5, 2013)

The past year I have been working in the ER as an admissions coordinator. I recently completed school in coding and now waiting to take my CPC exam in July. Recenlty a position in the HIM dept. was availble as a coding clerk. I applied and interviewed for the position hoping to get my foot in the door and network with other coders. I received a call a few weeks ago with a job offer from the dept. and they decided to bump me up to a coding specialist. This position requires 2+ yrs experience and CPC-H or CCS certifications, but they gave me a chance. Don't be afraid to apply for jobs within your means. The worst that can happen is you're told no.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 6, 2013)

semaxwell1 said:


> Due to the poor economy, it is _definitely_ an employer's market.
> 
> *Favoritism* is the golden key to getting a job...it's all about *who you know, NOT what you know* these days. And no matter how much experience/knowledge/education you have...it is impossible to get hired over favoritism towards someone less professionally qualified than you.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you with my personal experience.


----------



## kyinai7 (Jun 9, 2013)

*New*

I think that some will be lucky with favoritism and some will be have by chance. Personality and presenting are important to get these opportunities. I agree with all your opions and experiences. I am hoping will get the coding job one day by all your advices.

Wishing all dream come true.

Kyi Kyi Naing


----------

